# Stock fuel injection psi ?



## SupraMan18 (Oct 25, 2004)

My car is injecting fuel at 42 psi and its all stock.. i bought it with a fuel pressure regulator, maybe the psi setting was tampered with.. whats stock injection ?


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

The OEM FPR values are:
- vacuum line connected: 34 psi
- vacuum line disconnected: 43 psi


----------



## SupraMan18 (Oct 25, 2004)

Thanx alot mang...


----------

